# Fay the stray



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

My neighbour called me at work one night just over a month ago, a ferret had walked in someones house and they thought it was mine, they had caught her and put her in a tub.

I rushed home to be met by one very sorry looking sight, she wasnt my ferret but i took her in.

she was bald underneath and virtually bald on top and was the most orange looking ferret id seen, she also had an eye injury that we havnt been able to get right, we arnt sure if she is blind in that eye or if it should be removed.

here she is when she arrived.......




























Here she is now, found her on top of the wardrobe last night, lord only knows how she got up there, i dont dust often up there lol so she is a bit dusty looking.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor girl those pics are heart breaking! what was wrong with her to loose all that fur?


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

poor baby. you did a great job . she looks great now :thumbup1:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow, that's quite a difference. You should be so proud of yourself hun


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

no idea why she was like that as her fur started growing back within days, its a mystery but im very proud of her


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> no idea why she was like that as her fur started growing back within days, its a mystery but im very proud of her


How's that bite wound of yours?


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Awww shes like a totally different ferret now and looks great


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

bite wound all healed despite being bitten on sun in exactly the same place lol

Went back to work on mon, just baring the scars now lol


----------



## peterc (Nov 25, 2009)

When I first visited the rescue where I got my three girls, they had a ferret who its previous owner had decided to give it a Mohican. A neighbout decided it was time to remove it to a place of safety. I wonder whether the previous owners of this one had decided to try some hair dye on her and she reacted badly to it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

peterc said:


> When I first visited the rescue where I got my three girls, they had a ferret who its previous owner had decided to give it a Mohican. A neighbout decided it was time to remove it to a place of safety. I wonder whether the previous owners of this one had decided to try some hair dye on her and she reacted badly to it.


that's a truly horrible thoughtpoor little mite


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Ive had a shaved ferret before, she was driven insane scratching while it grew back  

JUdging by her hair also falling out i suspect its the conditions she has been living in rather than anything else  although we will never know.


----------

